# Switzerland, Locarno, Roccabella House



## stermika (May 18, 2009)

Splendid house with lake view situated on the hills near Locarno . Seems abandoned 20 years ago.
3 hours of photos


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (May 18, 2009)

your photographs are so beautiful, and so is the building - the details, the colours, the objects left behind, and of course, the decay. lovely report, just my cup of tea


----------



## james.s (May 18, 2009)

This has to be the best first report I have seen, great photos, I love the contrast and colour


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2009)

A real stunning collection of photos, and what a picturesque setting too 

Thanks for sharing this visit and a big welcome to DP


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2009)

I totally agree with all of the above...superb photos and site.
I really like the lens you use too. Those have got to be the best wide-angle photos I've seen...very Citizen Kane. 
Welcome from me too, Stermika.


----------



## nutnut (May 19, 2009)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!

What a lovely set of photographs you have there. Truly stunning location as well.

Anymore pictures???

I cannot wait for your next report..................


----------



## spartacus (May 19, 2009)

Stunning pics, and fabulous house... well done!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 19, 2009)

The Sledge reminded me of Citizen Kane, it being the crucial Rosebud in his dying words.


----------



## Ferret (May 19, 2009)

WOW! :wcool:
After some time of not being able to get online, what a wonderful topic with some stunning pictures to come back to, especially with over 13 thousand unread posts lol 
Again I'd like to echo what others have said, lovely pictures and a fantastic site and of course Welcome to DP!


----------



## Krypton (May 20, 2009)

Brilliant Photos and what a lovely place


----------



## stermika (May 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments!
Soon other pictures from other sites

happy to be here!


----------



## wolfism (May 20, 2009)

Those are absolutely beautiful - the colours and tones are spot-on. Looks forward to more reports - do you have a Flickr account, by any chance, as I'd be interested to have a look at your other work.

Edit - I did a search and found that you do.


----------



## spacepunk (May 21, 2009)

A great explore.
Well impressive.


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2009)

I know its a different country but..The first couple of shots I was expecting Julie Andrews to burst into song with"The hills are alive etc"...I love the quaint taps on that basin and the fluted pedastal of the pan too.Great shots there fella


----------



## GeorgeK (May 22, 2009)

wow, what a house and view  really a shame that people abandon such places


----------



## Castledown (May 25, 2009)

Wow this is such an amazing find! I love that big hallway with the decorative plasterwork and the staircase is fantastic, great work  I'd travel to Switzerland just to see this!


----------



## soproni (Sep 4, 2009)

*Request for additional info on RoccaBella*

I'm new to the site and I'm hoping this is the way to go about eliciting additional information about your intriguing posting (Roccabella in Locarno). I found the photos beautiful and melancholic at the same time. The terrific subdued colors heighten the tension between this once beautiful place and its current sad state of disrepair.... It is a hauntingly familiar looking place. In the late fall of 1956, as a 16-year old Hungarian refugee, my family and I were put up for about a month or so in a beautiful stately villa called Rocca Bella in Minusio on the outskirts of Locarno, courtesy of the Locarno chapter of the Lions Club. I seem to recognize the general siting of the villa depicted in the photos (e.g. the balconies overlooking the lake), the three large arched windows that form part of the long hallway inside, the door opening to the balcony, etc. Of course, I'm utterly shocked at the state of disrepair, if indeed this is the same villa, especially since the general area is a highly desirable residential neighborhood with presumably very high real estate prices. On a brief trip to the area in 2003 I tried to find the old villa but without success. I'll again be visiting Locarno in a couple of weeks and would very much like to find it this time. *I would be most grateful if the author could provide the exact location of and direction to the villa *either in the form of the street address or in coordinates or perhaps mark the exact spot on Google Earth.... Thanks in advance for whatever information you may be able to supply. soproni


----------



## J35 Draken (Sep 4, 2009)

That place looks beautiful and your images are absolutely stunning!


----------



## marticus (Sep 4, 2009)

a stunning place... seems so odd when places left like that, a glorious house, but old tvs still ther and mags.. like someone just walked out and meant to return but never did


----------



## stermika (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hi Soproni,*
I would like to write many things to say how I'm surprised of what you said and how I'm "pleasantly pleased", but in english is hard for me. I hope with all my heart that i'm still in time to give to you this information. Here you can find the map in goole (hoping that you can see it as I see..)

http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&sour....83642&spn=0.001857,0.004823&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A

If you're going in direction of Locarno (from Gordola-Tenero) you will see a little private street that goes uphill to the right. You can park before where there is a little parking.
Now you have to go uphill and follow the road up to an iron gate. The only way to overcome this is to climb over the gate or go to the right. It's a bit 'dangerous... 

After this there will be another obstacle. You will have to go through some plants. And then follow the road up to the magnificent villa! Once we saw a farmer / gardener, but he was not angry. I think he cuts the garden and care for flowers and plants.

This villa is situated in a very special place, it's incredible that no one wanted to take care.

If we can help you more don't hesitate to ask!

_Marlene_


----------



## soproni (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thank you so much for your reply!*

Thank you so much for your reply and the link to Google Earth! Your response is on time as I am not leaving for Europe for another 10 days. The link is spot on and the villa is very easy to recognize, given the unique configuration of its balcony. I also remember and recognize the curving driveway leading up to the property. I can hardly wait to complete this nostalgia adventure and see Rocca Bella again after 53 years! Thank you so much for your prompt and informative reply and keep posting your lovely images. Gratefully, soproni.

Since I do not yet know how else to get in touch with him, I would like to express my thanks to *veteran member Dirus_Strictus* for helping me to get in touch with member Stermika. His going the "extra mile" made the difference and, as you can see above, she quickly got in touch with all the right information. *Thank you*!


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2009)

That's rather splendid. Well done.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 6, 2009)

Soproni,

It was no bother at all. The coincidence and obvious importance of this subject demanded that I PM Stermika on your behalf, as you do not have this facility as a new member. I just wanted to make sure she saw your post in time, as apart from her stunning reports I have not seen evidence that she visits the forum on a daily or regular basis.

Glenn.


To forum members who like Stermika's photographs, I recommend a visit to her Flicker account - if you have already done so.


----------



## stermika (Sep 6, 2009)

soproni said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and the link to Google Earth! Your response is on time as I am not leaving for Europe for another 10 days. The link is spot on and the villa is very easy to recognize, given the unique configuration of its balcony. I also remember and recognize the curving driveway leading up to the property. I can hardly wait to complete this nostalgia adventure and see Rocca Bella again after 53 years! Thank you so much for your prompt and informative reply and keep posting your lovely images. Gratefully, soproni.
> 
> Since I do not yet know how else to get in touch with him, I would like to express my thanks to *veteran member Dirus_Strictus* for helping me to get in touch with member Stermika. His going the "extra mile" made the difference and, as you can see above, she quickly got in touch with all the right information. *Thank you*!



I'm happy to see that you've found my post, I hope that your stay in Ticino will be nice and that you'll enjoy the villa. In case you have a picture of the old villa, when you were young, I will be very happy to see it, if it's possible.. I could give you my mail adress.. If not, I still have my imagination 
Bye! _Marlene_


... and thank you Dirus Strictus


----------

